# were can i get a polystyrene box from?????????????



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

hiya

any1 know were i can get a polystyrene box from?
and if anywere i can get one for free, as my mate did??


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

a local pet shop or better aquarium shop


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

a shop that sales fishes usually have them


----------



## Toonami (Mar 18, 2008)

yup i got mine from a aquatics place, they just throw them out so i got them free

Natalie


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

petshops, aquatic shops, fishmongers, butchers, restaurants .. to name a few : victory:


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

chemists also for special chilled meds.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i got mine from the local rep/aquatics shop


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

If you have a friend/family member that works in a warehouse im sure they could get big sheets for you... or from fridges.. microwaves.. washingmachines.. they all come packed with polystyrene bits and pieces. Just make sure if they still have warrenty on them you let the warrenty run out before using them..

:whistling2:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got mine from an aquatics shop he was so glad to see them go he offered us 20 for free he said please take them. Only took one


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

xsmithx2 said:


> hiya
> 
> any1 know were i can get a polystyrene box from?
> and if anywere i can get one for free, as my mate did??


Find a snake friend in your area, we get them free everytime we order more frozen ratties.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

if you know anyone who works with chemicals they often come in polystyrene boxes but their THICK, were talking each side being like 8cm thick or so.

Otherwise butchers n placed that sell fish have them I think.


----------

